# Creepy picture!



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

It must have been the light reflecting.
Great shot!!! 
Can you imagine what it would have looked like straight on


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

*I call this one Crazy Eye's*

I love these goofy shots...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

yikes! she's possessed!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Molly looks like a geat white feeding! That is too strange - it almost gives me the creeps.
Ripley on the other hand - makes my heart go pitter patter. I LOVE those big red boys!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yikes ...Have you had Molly tested for Rabies lately? ::


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL 

Here's another one funny, where she had the zoomies!










:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a freaky picture! LOL

Danny always has a goofy look on his face when he is running:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha so cute!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are some of the goofy/creepy pics I have of Molson. The first one is when I caught him mid-bark - he looks like an old man in need of dentures!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL! Molson is so adorable in the first picture!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

The freaky thing about the picture isn't just the eyes... it's the fact that it looks like she has no feet!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

She looks possessed.. Something out of a horror movie.. lol I dont think I have any funny pics like that!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Molly is one scary puppy!!


----------



## SnowsGibson (Jul 2, 2009)

He looks like he's smiling


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is one of my favorites.

Subtitled "Two drunk Goldens At A Frat Party"

Just looks like what a you'd get if Goldens had camera's, had Frat parties, and got drunk


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's one of Lucy I posted on the caption thread:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures!  So funny!

Here's another one!










:


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

OMG These are SO FUNNY!!!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Molly is so funny!!! what great pics of her!! 

I love these kinds of threads....makes me giggle!!!


----------

